
Facebook Moves to Block Ad Transparency Tools - grzm
https://www.propublica.org/article/facebook-blocks-ad-transparency-tools
======
fiiv
I support transparency on this topic but come on. At some point, Facebook was
going to block automated simulated click events done via browser extension.

